# Nice 1937 Ingo Bike on ebay



## Rambler

Currently listed on ebay there is a good solid looking Ingo Bike complete with original paint...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110845503635


----------



## Rambler

*Ingo Bike reposted at a very reasonable price*

Seller reduced the price by $200 so now only $750 which is really a good price for an Ingo Bike in this nice of condition. Tires and hand grips then you are ready to ride!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110853468634


----------

